# WOW



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Probably cost almost that much just for the router bit!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

yeah and the bit comes with it.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

**DON'T BUY THIS JIG, PLEASE!**
As a professional woodworker my opinion differs greatly. I bought one last summer and I think it is a piece of sh#! With a little more use you will find that the router bearings will fall apart and the jig will become inaccurate. The jig for the money is at MLCS Woodworking, bar none. For around $50 bucks you get a precision jig, template guide and two bits for flawless dovetails. Any others reading this…don't buy the EZ Pro!!!


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for posting this review. If you used it and it worked for you that is wonderful. What kind of dovetails were you able to cut with it? Half blind or full.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

scott - thanks for the alternative viewpoint. this jig looks really solid though - can it be used with any bearing-guided dovetail bit? If the bit is the only problem, then that's a really easy fix.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

After you use an upgraded bit and bearings then the money went to a cheap dovetail jig carcass. The plastic on the jig will wear quickly making accuracy very difficult to reach. For me, even if I was an occasional hobbyist, I would rather spend 15 more dollars and get a professional grade jig that will last a lifetime that has absolutely no parts to wear out. Free shipping as well. MLCS is better for the buck. Harbor Freight makes a complete dovetail machine for $35 that is better than the EZ Pro.
I am not cutting down the review, just the product. Mine worked great at first, too. But what counts in the woodworking world is longevity, reliability and cost. Spending less initially does not mean you saved money. Best of luck.


----------



## DraftsmanRick (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope your jig works for you, however in my 10 years of experience and in the world of tools, you truly get what you pay for. When ever i've bought a tool because of price alone, later i seen why it was low cost. Usually in design or materials used. You mentioned in your post that you are limited with the Leigh and omni jigs. Im curious what brought you to the conclusion?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Actually, I have one of the Harbor Freight jigs, and I have to agree with woodworkerscott.

I looked at the EZ-Pro jig at HD, but decided not to buy, due in large part to the plastic and the fact that I like to take the router to the jig/work instead of taking the jig/work to the router. The HF jig (which I bought for $29 at an HF store in Green Bay) is all-metal, and with a little tweaking to stabilize the template, does what I need it to.

The HF jig is not a Leigh or PC OmniJig (both of which I have used), and is not in the same league with them, but as I said, it does what I need it to.

The one major limitation in the HF jig is it cannot do through dovetails … only half-blinds. But that is a not a problem for me … if I want through dovetails, I would use them to show off my hand-cutting skills!

-Gerry


----------



## charlie49 (Aug 22, 2010)

This jig is junk. My little shop lost its G rating after trying this jig out. Glad I was using scrap as a test.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Charlie I too have made that discovery, I made 6 drawers and then the jig started to show wear. I need to write a different review


----------

